# Paypal's Website Standard Payment Buttons



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Is anyone here using paypal's website payment standard buttons for a e-commerce solution for thier website? Do you like it? If so, did you encrypt your buttons, and how did you do it if you are using the paypal options field?

Thanks!


----------



## jonty (Jan 4, 2008)

Why use PayPal with their high fees. We used it for a long time but when the fee's went up we stopped straight away.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I used th buttons and didn't like them so I subscribed to Shipping Calculator and Auction Management Solutions by AuctionInc $19.95 every 3 months,, the reason why I did this is that along with it, it has a outo shipping calculater for all shipping companies, there was a bug in paypals weight calculater and the way they have it set up it was a guess at best. Try auction inc out 2 week free trial, it works good.

R.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

jonty said:


> Why use PayPal with their high fees. We used it for a long time but when the fee's went up we stopped straight away.


Is there a cheaper solution for someone just starting that only sells a couple tees a week?

I've used paypal's cart in the past and also on my current site, it's always worked well for me. But if there's a better solution without a monthly fee, I'm all ears for sure!


----------



## tbiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

neato said:


> Is there a cheaper solution for someone just starting that only sells a couple tees a week?
> 
> I've used paypal's cart in the past and also on my current site, it's always worked well for me. But if there's a better solution without a monthly fee, I'm all ears for sure!


Hey Phillip,

I agree with you. I am just starting to put my name out thier. I need to allocate my funds to marketing as opposed to e-commerce right now, but I need to have an e-commerce solution. I think paypal is pretty cheap. There are no monthly fees for using the payment standard buttons. Obviously they take a cut of the sale, but right now since I am trying to build up customers I can deal with the % paypal takes. Anyway, I checked out your website and wanted to know if you encrypted your buttons or did you just have paypal generate the code for you? Paypal talks on their website about how you should encrypt you buttons from others taking you code and changing your cart setup. Don't really understand how someone could do that, but it does concern me, and before I use the payment standard buttons I want to make sure my site is secure.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

neato said:


> Is there a cheaper solution for someone just starting that only sells a couple tees a week?
> 
> I've used paypal's cart in the past and also on my current site, it's always worked well for me. But if there's a better solution without a monthly fee, I'm all ears for sure!


Yes, there are lots of free shopping carts that are easy to use and free to install.

Many webhosts have one click installations of these shopping carts and they are easily integrated with PayPal. 

This makes managing products/orders/customers easier and the customer stays on your site longer and doesn't have to deal with the popups of the PayPal shopping cart.

CubeCart, ZenCart and OScommerce are 3 of the more popular ones.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

paypal is not your friend... lol...

paypal is convenient but expensive...


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

tbiggs said:


> Don't really understand how someone could do that, but it does concern me, and before I use the payment standard buttons I want to make sure my site is secure.


You might want to check out my post about this post

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t37004.html#post216304


----------



## AwesomeNinja (Jan 13, 2008)

Use IPN (Instant payment notification) its automatic, hire a developer, i can help you with this.


----------

